# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_*




 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )*_​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

عبارة من قلبى بجد 

*hell march .. مسيرة الجحيم ..

*أنا أخترت العبارة دى بالذات لأن أى طريق مفروش بالورد من أوله كدا نهايته مش حلوة خالص ،

(( عن تجربة )) ..

و الصورة اللى أنت جايبها قمة فى الجمال و الإغراء ،لازم أكون حذر جداً ..

بعدين الأية صريحة 

التكوين الأصحاح 3 العدد 19 بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَاكُلُ خُبْزا حَتَّى تَعُودَ الَى الارْضِ الَّتِي اخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لانَّكَ تُرَابٌ وَالَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».  

يعنى الحياة الأفتراضية مش هتكون ميسرة (( ما أقصدش الماديات ، يا ريتها تيجى ع الماديات )) ..

أشكرك  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*بيعجبني جدا ردودك
شكرا ليك يا حبي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*طب العباره اللى من قلبى ....هقولها لمين؟؟؟!!*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمن اعطانى الامل وجعلنى اعيش الحب واقع وليس خيال


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممممم
يبقا اقول"نوبنى يارب فأتوب"

شكرا مايكل
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى احقق حلمى

شكرا مايكل للسؤال​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مينا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ميرنا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا كووينا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## back_2_zero (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حكتب زى تاسونى بس حزود عليها 

نفسى احقق حلمى و اقرب منك يا رب 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> حكتب زى تاسونى بس حزود عليها
> 
> نفسى احقق حلمى و اقرب منك يا رب
> ​




*شكرا باك ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الحياة حلوه بالحب 

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك الدائم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب على أبداعاتك لأجلى*​


----------



## رامى حنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ن_فسى اهجر الخطيه واعيش معاك يارب 
نفسر اضمن الابديه وابعد عن حياه الكدب 
مهما الزمان طال ربى صانع النوررررررررر
ومهما قيدونى قادر احطم بالهى  السوررر
ربى المس حياتى وامحى لى كل الشرور 
وابقى بصليبك متهنى وعايش بيه مسرورر_​
شكرا اخى فعلا الصور معبره حقا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا رامي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هتفضل معايا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هتفضل معايا​




*شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*هقول يارب سامحـــنى وأرحمنـــى 
:smi411:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مرمر ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*حتي متي؟؟*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك روكا ع مرورك
والاجابه هتلاقيها جواكي 
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## نغم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

حققى لى يارب احلامى الصغيرة الى باشارة منك ممكن تتحقق 
شكرا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشكر ليكي يا نغم ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليك روكا ع مرورك
> والاجابه هتلاقيها جواكي
> وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


*انت عرفت حتي متي ايه بالظبط؟*
*ياريت فعلا الافي اجابة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انت عرفت حتي متي ايه بالظبط؟*
> *ياريت فعلا الافي اجابة*​



*من غير ما اعرف
دوري جواكي وانتي هتعرفي
شكرا ع متابعتك*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انا خايفة و قلقانة و محتاجة ربنا قوى و نفسى احسن علاقتى معاه صلولى كتيييييير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي مسيحيه مصريه
وبركه صلوات العدرا تكون معاكي
شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من غير ما اعرف
> دوري جواكي وانتي هتعرفي
> شكرا ع متابعتك*​


*ياريت اعرف جوايا:smil13:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ياريت اعرف جوايا:smil13:*​




*دوري كويس جوه نفسك
وانتي هتلاقي وهتعرفي*​


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اقول عيش يا قلبى واتعلم غدر البشر فهو اصبح اكتر من قطرات المطر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمه جميله يا ماجد

ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارشدني يا رب وحقق احلامي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يرشدك للطريق الصح
ويحقق كل احلامك
ميرسي كاتي ع مرورك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لا تقبل داخلك من يقسو عليك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لا تقبل داخلك من يقسو عليك
> ​




*شكرا +Bent El3dra+ ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ramzi (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحياه حلوة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا رمزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

